# Jazzabell is going downhill...



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

She has vomited several times tonight. I have been on the phone with the vet, and I have made the decision that it is best not to proceed further with treatments. She has been panting heavily, and the vet feels she may have tumor in, or around her heart. I am going to keep an eye on her tonight, I have to go to work for a few hours, and then I will be meeting with the vet later on today. It is a double whammy, because my friend Jon and his nephew were supposed to arrive today, but the nephew was in a bicycle accident in Minnesota and broke his arm, and they have postponed until August. I am so bummed out right now. I just hope she makes it through the night. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Poor Jazzy I hope she can be with you for a little while longer.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Hugs and prayers for you and Jazzabell and Richard as you go through this trial. You and the pack are in our thoughts.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. This is a very difficult time for you but were here for you Richard. Take care.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jazzabell. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update, I'm sorry it is not better news.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, gosh Richard, I'm so sorry to hear this, what a bummer. I wish there were something I could say or do to help you and Jazzy. I know you'll be keeping Jazzy's well being as the top priotity of any decisions you'll be making. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Jazzy.







Richard & Jazzabell


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry. I have been checking for upates on Jazzy and was hoping she was having good days.

This is so difficult for you, but at least Jazzy had this great time with you and the other dogs. Something drew you to her that day you brought her home - you showed her some of the good life in a caring home during her twilight days.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

HUGS Richard and Jazzabell. I am so very very sorry. I am sending you prayers right now, knowing this is all so much easier for Jazzabell than it is for you right now. You have given her a dream life, what a lucky dog to have you for her Dad. HUGS Richard!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry Richard! Take comfort in the fact that you gave her many, many days filled with love & security. She is lucky that you found her and you are a better person for having had her in your life. Take care & keep us posted. My thoughts & prayers are with you both.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh Richard, I'm so very sorry about your Jazzy. It hardly seems fair that we open our hearts to these wonderful dogs only to be hurt with the pain of a shortened life. May you have the courage to gently lead her to the Bridge.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

You and Jazzabell know what friendship means. At this last step, you will let your friend go with all the grace she has earned.

I'm so sorry.

Mary Jane


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">{{{HUGS}}} for you and Jazzy. </span>


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Richard, if you're checking in, please know you, Jazzy and the rest of your pack are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am still here, as is Jazzy, she is still hanging on. She does not seem to have as much nauseau as a couple nights ago. So, the meds are keeping her comfortable, and we just go, one day at a time. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Enjoy each day, each hour even. I wish you many with Jazzabell.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Richard, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your dear Jazzy. I know every minute you have together will be wonderful and as I've said before, I only wish every animal on this earth could have someone as special as you in their lives.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no, I do not come in this forum much (I should I have a senior) and just saw this. Glad she is hanging on. Please keep us updated.


((((HUGS))))


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the update Richard, please keep us posted. We care about you and Jazzy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How is she doing? She is lucky, even ill, because she is loved.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

...So very loved....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, we are thinking of you here tonight.. sending hugs your way, and good vibes for Jazzy. What a fortunate dog to live in a wonderland with a pack of buddies and the best Dad ever. Such a loved girl she is, that Jazzy! Good thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor Jazzy.....keeping you in all my thoughts and prayers....

please keep us updated.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Sending extra hugs for Jazzy!!!






















(and some slobbery kisses from fuzzybutt







)

How's she doing today?? 

And, of course, plently of hugs for you, Richard!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Just an update on Jazzy. She is still with us. She is tired all the time, and I guess I wonder if I will wake up one morning, and she is no longer with me. I just have such a tough time trying to make that final decision, and I hope I decide before Jazzy suddenly has a bad time. So, that is where we are right now. I will keep you updated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Richard, I was at the vet office and they have a new brochure called Difficult Decisions. It had a modified version of this scale: http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/ve...life-scale.aspx developed by a vet oncologist in California. I am never good at the 1-10 scale things-but it might help a tiny bit, or at least give you some good questions/ideas to look at. 

Take care.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I know it is a difficult decision, Richard. I struggled with it for my late Seiko over 6 years ago. I talked to my vet and was back and forth in my mind for over 6 months trying to decide if it was time. 
I also enjoyed her every day and spent a lot of time brushing her and cuddling.

One day she was lying on the floor, picked her head up and looked at me. As we made eye contact I felt as clearly as hearing it, 'I'm ready to go.'

I spent the full day with just her and took her to the vet the next day. They scheduled us in at time when few people were there, thank goodness.
I miss her terribly, but I know it was the right thing to do and she trusted me to do it.

Don't struggle with the decision, Richard. Enjoy Jazzabell every day - she may choose her own time and just not wake up. Or you may have to help her when you know it is right. She will tell you and you will know.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hugs to you Richard, for doing everything fair, kind, and right for Jazzy. She loves all that you are doing for her!! She is a lucky, lucky dog. Prayers going out to you and Jazzy and the Alaskan pack. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers, Richard!
Hugs
Patti and Grimm


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I read an article not too long ago about hospice for dogs. Richard, keep doing what you're doing, keep her comfortable and happy in her surroundings. If she wants to eat, let her, if not, don't force her. If she wants to go out, go, if not, let her lay around. The article made a lot of sense that at this time in their lives sometimes going to the vet is more stressful. If you see she is not struggling, maybe just going in her sleep is the thing for her. Let her know that it's okay if that's what she wants to do. Have that conversation with Jazzy. They know us so well, she'll know what you're telling her. Comfort and happiness is the key and you've kept both of those in the forefront. Good luck and enjoy whatever time you have.

http://www.angelsgate.org/animalhospiceguide.htm


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Richard, I can't add anything, but that you and Jazzy remain in my thoughts. If only there were an easy way to say goodbye. A wise person once told me that the deeper our love, the more difficult the goodbye. Truly, Jazzy is having a hard time saying goodbye as well, because the love between you is so profound. When it's time, somehow I just think it will become obvious to you both.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Hang in there Richard, you gave her the best few months of her life.


----------

